
SXSW cancels panels on overcoming harassment in games - ollieglass
http://www.sxsw.com/news/2015/sxsw-statement-hugh-forrest
======
felipeerias
Sad and disappointing that online harassers can now set the agenda of a major
conference and censor those topics that they don't approve of. This will only
encourage more threats and harassment.

------
ReadingInBed
If someone is threatening violence to suppress speech it is even more
important that speech be heard. Huge failure on sxsw part.

------
msie
A part of me thinks they shouldn't have cancelled the panels and get extra
security because I want to challenge these idiots. They are terrorists.

------
neuromancer85
It's so sad... We all lose today, while the violents and the machists just got
their legitimation...

------
PhilWright
Lets talk about how to deal with harassment and bulling. Oh, hang on, the
bullies are harassing us. So we will just give up and do what they want.
Gutless idiots. Shame on you.

------
harry8
I missed the part where he said it was reported to the police. He did do that
right?

------
jpmoral
>However, preserving the sanctity of the big tent at SXSW Interactive
necessitates that we keep the dialogue civil and respectful. If people can not
agree, disagree and embrace new ways of thinking in a safe and secure place
that is free of online and offline harassment, then this marketplace of ideas
is inevitably compromised.

I don't get it. They cancelled events about overcoming harassment because of
the threat of harassment?

